# What is your ideal classical music? how about music of the pilgrims of Montserrat?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I really like music of the pilgrims of Montserrat, i heard several maria matrem virginem what a great piece hey?

I truly think of this as an '' oeuvre majeure'', beautiful etherical music of ancient lore only paralel in utter joy by guillaume Dufay's chansons.

Simply one of the prettiest work outhere and a certified collection of gems these songs ares.

I have about 3 cd 2 naxos and one cd on naive of pilgrims of Montserrat work.
Sorry if i dont post like i use to, i guess im depress, nothing change , statut quo
i will remain alone in my pain, to explain why im in pain i would have to talk about it
tediously and i dont wont this..

Im in piece's i'm heartbroken and sad :tiphat:


Have a nice day i guess


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Keep posting depro, your posts are always from the heart. You keep inspiring me to listen to more religious music.(not actually git beyond Bach and Tallis yet .. But keep at it!


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

I think I own seven different recordings of the Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - the manuscript from which the song, you refer to, is taken, and it is some of my favorite music from that period. The interpretations are very different, but such is the music, that its beauty always comes through.


----------

